# Rainbird 5000 Nozzles - Lowest GPM



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Good afternoon gang,

I'm in the middle of my reno - at the fallowing topsoil step. What a beautiful time to get irrigation fine-tuned. The toposil lets me know exactly what areas are getting too much water versus others that dry out too quickly.

Question: Are 1.5GPM really the lowest nozzle you can get on Rainbird 5000s?

Plan on:

90 degree heads at 1GPM

180 degree heads at 2GPM

360 degree heads at 4GPM


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

The flow in GPM will depend on the nozzle siD and your system pressure. The lowest I can see is 1.12gpm at 25psi and 1.5 nozzle. Your irrigation pressure is likely higher.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

You can get down to .76GPH with the PRS Low Angle nozzles @ 25PSI (1.0 LA Nozzle) and .74GPH with the MPR-25 Nozzle @ 25PSI. @ the recommended 45 PSI, the 1.0 LA nozzle flows 1.05 GPH, and the MPR-25 is rated to flow 1.0 GPH. The MPR ratings are for 90 degrees, the Low Angle performance tables don't specify a coverage area.


----------

